# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > GM Needed [PF1e] Rappan Athuk, Slumbering Tsar or other challenging campaign

## tigersan

1. Game system: Pathfinder 1ed
2. Game type: Rappan Athuk, Slumbering Tsar or another challenging campaign, the harder the better :) 
3. What's the gaming medium: Online (Roll20, Foundry)
4. Time availability: Monday-Friday 20-24.00 (GMT+1 or +2, depending on part of the year)

Hello, I am looking for some challenging campaign in Pathfinder 1ed (such as Slumbering Tsar, Rappan Athuk or Emerald Spire)

I hope that I find a GM here - we can play with only hardcover books (softcover books optional), I think that PoW and the rest of popular 3rd party content can break the game.

Regards

----------

